# 77 UNK error



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My dealer says that an informed Dish CSR helped him get rid of this once. Anybody know what the procedure is?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A rebooot fixes it for me. There is no way to get rid if it forever, it usualy happens to me when I get inpatient and hit a button on the remote a second time while the 921 is still "thinking" about the first time I hit the button.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the reply!


Michael P said:


> A rebooot fixes it for me. There is no way to get rid if it forever, it usualy happens to me when I get inpatient and hit a button on the remote a second time while the 921 is still "thinking" about the first time I hit the button.


I've tried all four methods of rebooting and one of them actually gave me a screen saying that the unit was booting (as opposed to jumping right to the acquiring banner).

I did a hard drive diagnostic last night and it made no progress. Looks like I'm going to need that 921 that they should be sending out today. This will be 921 number two for me.


----------

